# 83 720 w/Z-24



## BL Starkey (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi! Here's the deal. I've been given an 83 720 pickup that runs great but is just too sluggish. It's got the Z-24, 4.3 L engine. Everything's good and new, plugs; cap; rotor; wires; even the carburator. Timing's right, all vacuum linesd are good, etc. etc. etc. So, at this point I'm wondering if the timing chain might be off a tooth from previous work I did not do. I think the heads been off because it looks like there's a new gasket sticking out. Unfortunately, this is the one where you line up the silver links in the chain and to check the chain alignment, I'd have to pull the cover off. :thumbdwn: Well, I'd rather not you know. So, does anybody out there know of a way I can figure out if the timing chain is on correctly without pulling the cover??? I'd appreciate any and all responses.

Thanks,

BL Starkey


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

what about a timing light??


----------



## BL Starkey (Jul 20, 2005)

210raptor said:


> what about a timing light??


You know, that just might work! :loser: Never though of it. Set the timing to zero, then shine the T. light up on the cam gear and see if the link is where it's supposed to be. Brilliant dude!

Thanks,

Brad :fluffy:

Afterthought: Wait, there's still the chance that the chain is off on the crank gear and you can't see that one with the T-light. Still, if the top one's o or off, off that says a lot.


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

glad i could help


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Ive yanked the Z24 and Z22 motors to make custom strokers on the L20B blocks before. So I know those motor pretty well and a few friends drive around in those trucks. It sounds like the coils are going-out on you. I just changed the two on my buds 81 720 and it perked right up. Cause you have dual plug heads and 2 coils activating each set, you must change both coils at the same time. Try it, it seems like either that or the timing.




BL Starkey said:


> Hi! Here's the deal. I've been given an 83 720 pickup that runs great but is just too sluggish. It's got the Z-24, 4.3 L engine. Everything's good and new, plugs; cap; rotor; wires; even the carburator. Timing's right, all vacuum linesd are good, etc. etc. etc. So, at this point I'm wondering if the timing chain might be off a tooth from previous work I did not do. I think the heads been off because it looks like there's a new gasket sticking out. Unfortunately, this is the one where you line up the silver links in the chain and to check the chain alignment, I'd have to pull the cover off. :thumbdwn: Well, I'd rather not you know. So, does anybody out there know of a way I can figure out if the timing chain is on correctly without pulling the cover??? I'd appreciate any and all responses.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BL Starkey


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Oh, and its size is designated by the engine number Z24 is a 2.4L motor and so on  Not sure if you realized that b4.


----------



## BL Starkey (Jul 20, 2005)

510Mods said:


> Ive yanked the Z24 and Z22 motors to make custom strokers on the L20B blocks before. So I know those motor pretty well and a few friends drive around in those trucks. It sounds like the coils are going-out on you. I just changed the two on my buds 81 720 and it perked right up. Cause you have dual plug heads and 2 coils activating each set, you must change both coils at the same time. Try it, it seems like either that or the timing.


Sounds like a good idea. I'm sure they're original and that in itself is reason enough to change them.

Thanks guy,

Brad :cheers:


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

No problem Brad, I have ran across a broad range of Datsun/Nissan motors. Pretty much all the early stuff and newer stuff as I go. But the Z24 is a good torque motor, when its all dialed in.
Chris


----------



## usmyrmss (Oct 31, 2006)

I know this is an older thread, but I have the same/similar problem with my '83. The symptoms are poor top end performance. Any rise on the freeway or significant hiway hill boggs her down. I have an '85 with twice as many miles that is much stronger at the top end. Runs almost like it has a governor on it.

What I'm wondering is if it is advancing fully at higher RPM and if there is a difference with how it advances when in neutral versus when in 5th gear.

Does anyone one know what the timing should be at full advance?


----------

